# First Call of the Year



## PotatoMedic (Jan 2, 2013)

What was your first call this year?  I had a lovely psych invol.  Im just happy he was nice.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 2, 2013)

Drug OD. 24 grams of Tylenol. 30 grams of Benadryl. 160 grams of cymbalta. Unknown amount of ibuprofen, but at least 15 grams.

Nastiness.


----------



## Jon (Jan 2, 2013)

First actual call I didn't get cancelled on? Assist EMS w/ a "well being check". Crazy guy keeps calling 911. Never saw the patient myself, left the call with PD.

Haven't actually seen a patient yet this year. That'll change in the AM with a TPN Taxi shift.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 2, 2013)

Suspected CVA, found unresponsive. Intubated her in the ER.


----------



## med51fl (Jan 2, 2013)

drunken motorcyclist versus parked backhoe = motorcycle nuggets


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2013)

I can't even remember our first call of the year.. I think it was at a SNF for "Low SpO2"


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 2, 2013)

Drunk guy, puking and snotting. Fighting when he wasn't passed out. Awesome.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 2, 2013)

Belly pain, followed later in the day by a cardiac arrest.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 2, 2013)

First call of 2013 was a hyperglycemia who AMAed.
First _good_ call of 2013 was a shooting.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 2, 2013)

First call, sick person. Emesis leading to syncope (vomiting is an uncommon cause of vasovagal syncope -- I was told I'd "never see vomiting make somebody pass out" about a year ago).


----------



## AlphaButch (Jan 2, 2013)

Hip FX, unknown time of event, unknown reason (lots of shoulder shrugging and not my patient statements).. SNF AMS patient

Followed up immediately by a couple of ETOH calls. It was a long night.


----------



## ZombieEMT (Jan 2, 2013)

My first call of the new year started New Year's eve and ran into New Year's. It was a 26 y/o syncope turned cardiac arrest, with unknown reason.


----------



## leoemt (Jan 2, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> What was your first call this year?  I had a lovely psych invol.  Im just happy he was nice.



Same, patient contacted SPD officers at the Space Needle and said he wanted to go to jail or was going to commit suicide by cop. They gave him to us for an invol. Took 30 minutes with lights and sirens to navigate that damn traffic. Felt like Moses parting the red sea.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 2, 2013)

We got call 0001 and it was for an assault. We got canceled. 

First pt I saw was a drunken type 1 diabetic. Her bgl was 130 then 110 then 90. All within like 15 min on scene. She kept demanding it to be taken because she was trying to refuse transport.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 2, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> (vomiting is an uncommon cause of vasovagal syncope -- I was told I'd "never see vomiting make somebody pass out" about a year ago).



Say what? I have seen quite a few patients vasovagal while vomiting.


----------



## phideux (Jan 2, 2013)

A lift assist for a 500+lb patient at 0220 in the morning.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 2, 2013)

Requested by a BLS ambulance to rendezvous with them so we could "give fluids" because their patient was "dehydrated".  Apparently drinking water wasn't an option??


----------



## leoemt (Jan 2, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Requested by a BLS ambulance to rendezvous with them so we could "give fluids" because their patient was "dehydrated".  Apparently drinking water wasn't an option??



Not sure what your Protocols are but here a Basic cannot "diagnose" dehydration nor can we give fluids. Last time I checked water wasn't carried on my ambulance - unless they want to drink Sterile Water.

Signs and symptoms of dehydration and potentially unstable will get a medic eval. 

The hospital is going to start an IV on them anyways, why not beat them to it and do it yourself - unless of course it interrupted your sleep. 

Of course, giving a dehydrated patient fluids by mouth can lead to other complications such as vomiting. Dehydration + vomiting is not exactly beneficial to the patient.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 2, 2013)

leoemt said:


> Not sure what your Protocols are but here a Basic cannot "diagnose" dehydration nor can we give fluids. Last time I checked water wasn't carried on my ambulance - unless they want to drink Sterile Water.


You need a protocol to allow you to determine if a patient is dehydrated?... 

The patient doesn't magically appear in your ambulance. If they're at home, you wouldn't give them some water? At a worksite, you couldn't grab them a cup? Or is it not written in your protocols to allow the patient to drink?


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 2, 2013)

leoemt said:


> Not sure what your Protocols are but here a Basic cannot "diagnose" dehydration nor can we give fluids. Last time I checked water wasn't carried on my ambulance - unless they want to drink Sterile Water.
> 
> Signs and symptoms of dehydration and potentially unstable will get a medic eval.
> 
> ...



Well, perhaps you can't "diagnose" it, but dehydration is generally pretty easy to recognize.  Nothing life threatening about the situation, just typical sick and not taking care of herself.  Why did she need an IV?  I don't start IVs just because "the hospital will probably start one later".  If they want one, they can do one themselves.  Oh and have you ever wondered why we carry sterile water on the ambulance?  It's also for drinking...


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 2, 2013)

About 03:30 a seizure in a 29f, followed by an acute onset chest pain in a 85m about 05:30.  Of course I was off at 06:00. Started the year with OT. Oh joy!


----------



## sirengirl (Jan 2, 2013)

My first call of this year was yesterday, 49 day old baby with pneumonia who had been admitted for RSV just 2 weeks ago. And he's not the only baby that has been admitted twice that quick, I took one baby twice in 4 days, first at 12 days old, then at 16 days old...

Was hanging out with some medic friends who were working downtown for NYE. When the new year hit and we were watching the fireworks, there was about a minute of silence before their mic picked up the county 911 tones-

"Rescue 7 respond to xxxx for xx year old male, chief complaint of diarrhea."

And we all went, "HEYYYY!!! First call of the new year and it's a code brown!!" :beerchug::rofl:


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 2, 2013)

call 00001 . A single vehicle mvc involving a drunk 19yo who wrecked into a giant snowbank. We are thinking she was there for a few hours. She was passed out behind the wheel. She came to as we were assessing her and she started swinging and wouldn't stop so we backed off and waited for police. When police showed she started with them as well. She ended up getting to ride with police. On top of the DUI we are charging her as well.


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Jan 2, 2013)

Call came in as an OD. Get on scene and PD already has a 22 yo male in cuffs butt naked sitting in his living room. PT saying things like "Show me the sky I want to see the angels." Pt would only admit to smoking weed and when asked anything else he would go back to speaking about the clouds and god. I ask him if he can walk and he insits on walking naked. His father goes to put pants on him and he resists saying "DAD YOU CANT PUT PANTS ON GOD!" Restrained, pretty straightforward ALS transport after that. He wouldnt stop giving me the thousand yard stare enroute which gave me the creeps.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 2, 2013)

Chase said:


> Say what? I have seen quite a few patients vasovagal while vomiting.



You've got a lot more experience than me -- this is the only time I've seen it. Got a lot more sick people in hospitals than in ambulances


----------



## CritterNurse (Jan 3, 2013)

Unless you count the call that started on New Years Eve just before midnight but didn't get to the hospital until after midnight, I haven't been on a call yet.

If you do count that call, then it was for someone who should have arranged for a designated driver, but didn't. Hopefully the patient learned that rather painful lesson and won't repeat the same mistake.


----------



## med109 (Jan 6, 2013)

Call 001 Standby for a structure fire. Nobody in the house.

On a side note, we also don't give water in the rig. If something is going on that they may need surgery we don't want to put anything in their stomach. I also wouldn't give a patient saline water to drink, yuck. If they appear dehydraited they are getting an IV and blood draws. But our medical director wants IV and blood draws on almost everyone. If my EMT basics can't get one started they have to call ALS, per protocol. Usually they can get it started, but if not they call.


----------



## Chris07 (Jan 28, 2013)

A tad late but heck...its still January 

00:15

Third unit in for the "conclusion of a new year's eve party". 

Middle-aged male ETOH to the point of unresponsiveness. Had soiled himself and was covered from head to toe in vomit. I knew it was going to be a "good" call when you could smell the puke in the air from the driveway. I've never seen so much puke before on the driveway...sad thing is...I wish I could say inside the house was better.

3 people decided to start challenging each other to games of drink...3 people went to the hospital that night...but I believe we transported the "winner".

At least the last call of 2012 was pretty cool. Full arrest with torsades de pointes on the monitor (which I hear is pretty uncommon).


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm late too, but I'll add.


First call I ran:  Cardiac arrest.


----------

